# New Restaurant to open



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

the first Spanish Hooters will soon open in Castelldefels, Barcelona. Too bad, as I think it would do really well in the Benidorm area or Valencia. Great chicken wings..


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

We've got enough trashy strip clubs, themed bars and restaurants in Benidorm already thanks.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> We've got enough trashy strip clubs, themed bars and restaurants in Benidorm already thanks.


Maybe JS likes trashy things and is disappointed..too far for a quick trip from Malaga...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Eaten in Hooters a few times in Bayside Miami. Their food is good value. Like their shrimp (giant prawn) Tacos. Hot wings best I have tasted. Don't think these franchises transport well to Europe though, can't imagine getting 10 giant prawns with sides for around 8 dollars in Spain or a giant slice of key lime pie for 5 dollars. Never cooked the same either, once took Grandson to KFC in Marbella shopping mall and we had to leave it, soggy batter and undercooked with no spicy taste.

Should do well in Barcelona as many Americans stay over to catch the cruise ships. Short skirts are no big deal nowadays, see them all over and the typical wait staff aren't hanging out like the photo ad

Best not to open one in Parliament though, Costa coffee is enough!


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> Maybe JS likes trashy things and is disappointed..too far for a quick trip from Malaga...


Maybe JS likes job creation and additional tax revenue for the local economy?

Here is the menu from the Nottingham Hooters. Sorry, no shrimp tacos but maybe here...


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

Kinda big.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Must admit that got my taste buds going, doubt they'll be coming to Estepona anytime soon.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Hooters Marbella lol


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe this girls are independentists...!! Take care!!!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

When I worked in Nottingham years ago some of my workmates went to Hooters when it first opened. Even then they used sleazy advertising to attract men to go there. But even for my mates it never became the "place to be".


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Y'all late for jumping on the outrage bus, the Mail jumped on 7 years ago. Called it a burger bar and no vegetables in sight, both wrong. Perhaps Nottingham is different because it is very much used by families in USA. Can't see it catching on in the new puritan Britain though.

Hooters - is this the most offensive bar in Britain? Asks Liz Jones | Daily Mail Online

See from that menu they do my favourite buffalo shrimp, distorted my screen though, or the boobs did


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

Isobella said:


> Distorted my screen though, or the boobs did


Yes, it/they were kinda HUGE... Surprised the forum does not automatically reduce picture size.


----------

